
Ask HN: Focus on projects vs. competitive coding to land a job as a fresher? - aswinmprabhu
I have mostly been focussing on building real-world software projects, contributing to OSS and doing internships as a CS student. But I have come to notice that all the companies that are recruiting students from my college tend to attribute more importance to competitive coding questions (DS and algorithms) and aptitude tests (English, Math and trick questions).<p>I have also seen stuff on the internet like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;mxcl&#x2F;status&#x2F;608682016205344768?lang=en<p>How important are the roles of OSS projects and competitive coding when it comes to landing a job as a fresher?
======
mkagenius
Focus on competitive coding/problem solving. They do not expect college
graduates to have projects. Also, in general it is difficult to judge someone
based on the project unless the project is already a hit but in that case why
do you really want a job.

Puzzle/problem solving type questions are easy to help them "filter" people.
It doesn't mean anything -- do not read too much into it. Its just an easy way
to select few from some people.

So, prepare those puzzles, and you are good to go. Almost all of them will ask
those.

------
diegogoncalves
Focus on internships, for the sake of getting a job it helps more than coding
competition/side project

